# Geico and other carriers - what you get for your money



## ipv321 (Jan 25, 2016)

I presently have a Geico ride sharing policy and Geico states that my Geico coverage is primary under all circumstances. Thus I assume my low $500 Geico deductible applies even when I'm driving for Lyft. Does anyone know if this is correct? I bought the policy before Farmers and Allstate entered my particular market. Moreover, does anyone know the ins and outs of what these various policies are buying you? The low cost riders seem to provide no coverage except during "Period 1" when they provide full collision and of course whenever you're not doing ridesharing. Which means that insurance essentially doesn't exist for you when you have an accident and are on a ride. That's when you're left to the mercy of Uber's James River and Lyft's equivalent. The Geico policy is substantially more expensive. But I wonder if its worth it for the peace of mine not having to rely on Uber's coverage as primary. ANY IDEAS? Comments?


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

ipv321 said:


> I presently have a Geico ride sharing policy and Geico states that my Geico coverage is primary under all circumstances. Thus I assume my low $500 Geico deductible applies even when I'm driving for Lyft. Does anyone know if this is correct? I bought the policy before Farmers and Allstate entered my particular market. Moreover, does anyone know the ins and outs of what these various policies are buying you? The low cost riders seem to provide no coverage except during "Period 1" when they provide full collision and of course whenever you're not doing ridesharing. Which means that insurance essentially doesn't exist for you when you have an accident and are on a ride. That's when you're left to the mercy of Uber's James River and Lyft's equivalent. The Geico policy is substantially more expensive. But I wonder if its worth it for the peace of mine not having to rely on Uber's coverage as primary. ANY IDEAS? Comments?


"Geico states that my Geico coverage is primary": That's what Geico wants you to believe. I don't know Georgia law, I know that in the DC/Maryland/VA (DMV) the laws in at least DC and VA stipulate TNC insurance is primary.

Your deductible is your deductible on your Geico rideshare policy. It is your deductible if you aren't engaged in TNC driving. Geico's rideshare policy at least in DMV covers at all times. You have the option of filing claim with the TNC during the app on or providing ride periods, or you can stick with your Geico policy. I thought Geico's rideshare policy was pretty consistent wherever you are, though, which means it covers you at all times, even when using for personal use.


----------

